# ASROCK Dual 939 SATAII - 0075 CODE



## strongbadag (Apr 25, 2006)

SLOW BOOT on ASROCK...  Running AMD Opteron 165 - 1 GB RAM

1 250GB SATA 2 drive
1 40 GB IDE Drive
1 DVD R/RW IDE
1 CDRW IDE

I have everything set up correctly (or so I think).  I am not overclocking, yet.  I have my 40G IDE drive set to Master with the jumper.  The 250GB drive is on the SATA2 and set as the boot device.  I have removed both of the CD drives from the boot sequence...

Two problems:
1- 0075 code - SLOW BOOT!!!  It pauses for about 45 seconds while this error code is displayed.
2- I have the same errors that others are getting where upon a cold boot it givees a boot-device error.  But on the CTRL-ALT-DEL it boots fine (after the 0075 code pause)...

Any luck from other posters?


----------



## Galant (Apr 27, 2006)

So i googled for ya...you know that lil friend? Got some Informations on that your Harddrive is jumpered not right. Is it master only or is it jumpered "master with slave present"??
Is the hdd alone on the cable is it 80pin or 40pin cable??


----------



## nocrapman (Apr 27, 2006)

I had the same problem as you when I put my rig together... I tried everything that ppl suggested... nothing speeded up the boot-up. The magic trick - was to leave the jumper on CS(cable select). I think that shud work for you too... lemme know how it goes.

Also in the BIOS make sure ur hard disk is configured correctly and disable things u r  not using like floppy dr, RAID etc.


----------



## strongbadag (Apr 27, 2006)

Setting the jumper to CS worked like a champ!

That is really odd... but hey!  Got the job done... it probably has to do with the MOBO deciding on which was the primary drive, the IDE or the SATA2.  If its set to CS, then it can go ahead and default to SATA2 as the primary drive.

Next thing I get to do is install a 80mm fan in the back exhaust on my case on figure out why my front USB ports are buggy...


----------



## nocrapman (Apr 27, 2006)

Glad it worked for you too... wonder if thats a problem with the MOBO or the WD HDDs. 
Anyway... I dont know how much the fan will help ur USB situation. Did you install the USB drivers? I didn't need to - they worked right away... if u have, maybe check ur connections... its even possible the the case that u have(esp if its new),,, might have defective connections... in that case u will need to RMA... anyway--- best of luck.


----------



## jpcook99 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well the only way I got it to work on my machine was to switch the IDE cable on the two drives around.


----------

